# .vcf file transfer...can't shut it down



## WesNathan (Mar 25, 2009)

Transferred a .vcf Contacts file from my Galaxy S3 smartphone to my PC. Double clicked on the file and it booted up just fine. Aside from showing me the contacts one at a time (must click Cancel to change contacts, and, I'd really like to see the entire list at once), the file refuses to shut down.

Nothing I tried would close the file (upper rite corner X, Task Manager, Task Bar close, etc. I can switch to the Win 7 desktop using Win Key + D, but as soon as I boot another program, the .vcf file comes back.

Anybody have any ideas on how to shut this file down?

PS: It was suggested on another forum to change the .vcf index to .xls, then boot the file into Excel or Open Office Spreadsheet. Havn't tried it yet, mainly because I'm not sure what the index file is. Is he suggesting I change the .vcf extension to .xls?


----------

